# July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 June 2014)

Good afternoon everyone, and welcome to the July 2014 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 10 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between July 1 and July 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Monday, June 30 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Joe Blow (24 June 2014)

To those entering: Please post a brief reason explaining why you chose that particular stock. A one or two sentence explanation is enough, although more is always welcome.

If the stock and the reason for entering it are the same as the previous month, please feel free to simply post the same explanation again.

Many thanks!


----------



## Serpentis (24 June 2014)

SLX - Silex Systems

A few large funds doing tax selling into light volume has brutalized the share price over the last month. Due for a rebound in July, and with a good announcement or two could easily double off the current price. Fundamentals and cash balance remain very strong.


----------



## drillinto (25 June 2014)

Uranex (UNX)  

Uranex is an Australian based exploration company with a diverse pipeline of projects in East Africa and Australia.
While the company still has significant uranium projects, several other commodities have recently been discovered on its tenements including graphite, coal, base metals and gold.

What I like most is the graphite project in Tanzania (East Africa). It has mega bagger potential.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 June 2014)

SDL please Joe, an iron miner in Africa awaiting the Chinese and Garpal Gumnut to move on to their register. Wal King recently joined their board. Where is Wally is where there is action. 

gg


----------



## Anmar (25 June 2014)

Joe,
I would like to have another go at Tangier Petroleum (TPT)

It is getting closer to the result of the drilling this month, supposed to take 50 days to reach the target depth.
So much ridding on the result, there must be a few investors sitting on the sideline awaiting the crucial stage!


----------



## explod (25 June 2014)

Over the last two years gold has bounced off $US1250 three times. And with July/August the traditional strong period for gold things appear to be setting for a new run up.

NST has begun reacting to the changing sentiment and they are bringing good grades and increasing volume to surface.

So, after some period of absence, NST for me Joe.


----------



## ROE (25 June 2014)

AHZ thanks

Hope some good news on cardiocel take up will be announced soon and who is using them and what is their current sale figure


----------



## happytown (25 June 2014)

g'day joe,

mate, threw a dart at the tipping board and it landed on some mob called AVB

pot luck, think they call it

been a while

cheers


----------



## Tyler Durden (25 June 2014)

LMB please.

They mine for graphite and very recently signed an offtake agreement with a Chinese company. The scoping study has also been released which confirms the high margin operation of the offtake agreement. However, despite this, the SP hasn't really reacted much. I would guess that it might be a slow reaction on the market's part, so hoping people will catch on in July.


----------



## robusta (25 June 2014)

Hey Joe going with IPP, some good numbers to come I think...


----------



## sammy84 (25 June 2014)

BFE please

Recent volume and price action made this stock come up in a scan.


----------



## nulla nulla (26 June 2014)

I'll run a little longer with *FXR* thanks Joe. Their recent capital raising included exercisable options at $0.015 so there is an expectation, on their part, that the share price will move above that level. Not sure whether they are being optimistic or I am.


----------



## gerkin02 (26 June 2014)

I will go with TPD (talon petroleum) again thanks joe.

The company may spud the long awaited olmos well at end of July.

Should at least create some interest.


----------



## Accumulator (26 June 2014)

SBM for me thanks Joe

11.5 cents at the moment and been going steadily down. Need gold to keep up its latest run and might get some action with this perennial favourite, not over confident though!


----------



## pavilion103 (26 June 2014)

DRM.  Bit of a base formed. Broke out. Maybe some room to move if it takes off. Very speculative.


----------



## easylikesunday (26 June 2014)

Can I take DRK please Joe?

Up 28% today. Has been on my watch list for a few months now. Ran over 250% in a day a couple months ago on the back of ridiculously high gold samples (up to 70g/t) on the Seimana Gold Prospects site in Guinea.

They are back at that site and have commenced drilling at 7 sites where the samples were taken. Should have a good run.


----------



## Kremmen (26 June 2014)

I think it's time to try SEA again.

Management have been greatly increasing income and selling off non-core wells at massive profits, yet the stock price has not yet moved to reflect this. (However, it hit its all-time high today.)


----------



## Iggy_Pop (26 June 2014)

Will try PEN this month as my favorite share is gone. PEN is in the process of establishing a uranium facility in the US, with most approvals sorted out. Will take off soon


----------



## bigdog (27 June 2014)

DNA Donaco thanks Joe
-- Casino in Vietnam on the Chinese border 

Hopefully the tensions with Vietnam and Chine will improve and the oil rig will be removed


----------



## jonnycage (27 June 2014)

AVX - Avexa  please Joe

penny hopeful biotech company possibly gaining traction*

*not a guarantee

cheers

JC


----------



## barney (27 June 2014)

*LSR* thanks Joe (If they stay above the 1 cent mark today)..... 

Same story as a few months back .......Battling minnow Goldie sitting on a lot of ground up the road from Sandfire .... Currently drilling/waiting for results.  

Not a lot of cash left in the coffers so the drill results need to be positive. 

One of two Specs I hold ......


----------



## Tsubodai (27 June 2014)

LOM, Recently announced and marketing to the world diamondiferous kimberlite as well as all previous achievements including extension of exploration license and application for mining license. Current market cap $5m My projected market cap in 2 years, $1.5Bil.

Thanks Joe, this is my first entry.


----------



## jancha (28 June 2014)

TNG thanks Joe.
As posted before with this specie only a matter of time. Could this be the month?


----------



## raimop (28 June 2014)

Hi Joe, my pick is KEY they will be drilling in the Perth Basin. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jbocker (29 June 2014)

*GRR* for me thanks Joe. Had some recent decline, I think due to ore price. The board states that it is committed to provision of consistent dividends (it has no debt). On that it might bounce back over the next couple of months.

Jb


----------



## Craton (29 June 2014)

SCI again thanks Joe.

For no other reason that its placed me in pole position in the tipping comp. to date.  although I do like the line up of the directors.


----------



## barney (29 June 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> LOM, Recently announced and marketing to the world diamondiferous kimberlite as well as all previous achievements including extension of exploration license and application for mining license. *Current market cap $5m *My projected market cap in 2 years, $1.5Bil.
> 
> Thanks Joe, this is my first entry.




Current Market Cap of LOM is around $75 million, not $5 million    Just thought that should be clarified.


----------



## basilio (30 June 2014)

*BML* thanks Joe. They have some very promising copper/nickel finds on their lease and there will be ongoing drill results.  They have already jumped from .003 to .03 in a few months and there should be a fair bit more.


----------



## Buckfont (30 June 2014)

Bora Bora BBR for me thanks Joe.

The binding Heads of Agreement to acquire a 50% interest in RS Mines will allow Bora Bora Resources to accelerate into commercial graphene production by giving it access to the Queens Graphite Mine, which has ore grading up to 99% TGC. The mine is in Sri Lanka.

Decided the price was looking good and has proven  to be true with today's sp up 8%+.


----------



## Sdajii (30 June 2014)

I'll spend another month on PYM assuming they manage to stay above 1c until close!)

The recent capital raising announcement (3 for 2 at a huge discount) has smashed the price. The issue is mostly underwritten and hopefully before the end of July the value of the Capitola project will be getting some recognition.


----------



## raimop (30 June 2014)

Hi Joe, I've been active posting today to get to the minimum posts to qualify!
I like KEY. It will be drilling in the Perth Basin this month so a discovery should see the SP leap. Thanks


----------



## skc (30 June 2014)

LYC please.

Based on some quantitative stuff I've read, the worst performing stocks leading into end of financial year often magically rise for the first month or two in the new financial year.


----------



## SilverRanger (30 June 2014)

BMN please, I'm still into my uranium recovery story


----------



## notting (30 June 2014)

skc said:


> LYC please.
> 
> Based on some quantitative stuff I've read, the worst performing stocks leading into end of financial year often magically rise for the first month or two in the new financial year.




I wonder if that happens after the sell in May and run away actually happens.
But I ill play anyway.  GRR


----------



## Buckfont (30 June 2014)

notting said:


> I wonder if that happens after the sell in May and run away actually happens.
> But I ill play anyway.  GRR




notting, just noticed that jbocker gas picked Grange


----------



## Knobby22 (30 June 2014)

HGG
Will rise substantially as $A falls and world markets take off (I hope).


----------



## pixel (30 June 2014)

I take CWE, thanks Joe.
I had blamed the new government's apparent disinterest in alternative energy for Carnegie's subdued trading. Today's announcement of an $11M co-funding of CETO 6 makes me hope that I've been wrong. Support at 5.1c is sitting on 1-year EMA and Momentum shows Bullish Divergence.
I've already bought a few this morning.


----------



## notting (30 June 2014)

Buckfont said:


> notting, just noticed that jbocker gas picked Grange




OK sorry about that.
At least it's popular!!


----------



## burglar (30 June 2014)

PNN PeppinNini Minerals, thanks Joe.
Funny name!?

Caroline Nickel Copper Project, Musgrave, South Australia.


----------



## Sdajii (30 June 2014)

Well, PYM dropped by 47% today, taking it below 1c and disqualifying it. 

If I'm allowed to change I'll go for EDE. No impressive reason, basically, my next three choices were already taken and I remember EDE was working on a few interesting projects a while ago (the only one I can remember now is carbon nanotube production, but I'll take a stab in the dark this month.


----------



## peter2 (30 June 2014)

*ISN*  thanks Joe.

The recent price has formed a classic saucer pattern or "cup and handle". 
I see the price rise was accompanied by high volume and is now undergoing a low volume retracement. 
A breakout to a new high price (>0.27) would be interesting.


----------



## rcm617 (30 June 2014)

BUR please Joe.
Only a small market cap of 7 million, with $2.4m in the bank and a positive cashflow in the last quarter, and a well due to spud in the middle of July, should create a bit of interest next month.


----------



## Purple XS2 (30 June 2014)

*NEU* please Joe. It's my third pick coz AHZ & AVX have already been snapped up.
NEU is an ambitious biotech whose price has regained a little ground after receding from its high of 0.14+ a few months ago.

Last traded at 0.083.

Thanks!


----------



## damdin (30 June 2014)

*ADJ* please. Recent market news was pretty good to lift the price. So I expect more upside from this stock.


----------



## Miner (30 June 2014)

​AGO atlas agro for me please.
Hoping with good project fruition AGO will turn around. Who knows I am probably slightly earlier than they turn around.


----------



## VSntchr (30 June 2014)

*RXP* please Joe.

IT stocks have been getting slammed, most of them have been issuing downgrades...RXP has so far been an exception, yet the share price has followed suit of the rest of the sector.

I have sneaky suspicions that some EOFY activity may have contributed to this, so taking a punt that July might provide a reversal. Probably can't go much higher than +50% at the absolute extreme, so don't like my chances of winning this month, but I'm late to the prom and my usual girls are taken!


----------



## bathuu (30 June 2014)

I will go with *WCN* for this month. As usual just punting.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 June 2014)

NOD please because it is a penny dreadful.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 July 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> NOD please because it is a penny dreadful.




heh heh heh, mines just a dreadful penny.


----------

